

Online Petitions are a Sham - cjoh
http://infovegan.com/2010/08/11/how-we-do-it-in-washington-dc

======
pringle
Very valid point, most petitions are in fact a sham.

But given that exercises like these are incredibly important to the viability
of organizations -- organizations whose mission/cause/work you presumably
agree with -- wouldn't it be pretty bad if everyone just stopped taking part
in these?

The bottom line is that these petitions work and allow organizations to carry
out a mission that their members do in fact support, whether or not the
petition is a sham. It's definitely a problem that they have to resort to
doing crap like this, but until there is a better way, I don't see what else
they can do.

------
AndrewWarner
I've interviewed political consultants on Mixergy.com who told me that they
use petitions to collect email addresses and get new donors and activists.

It's a pretty open secret.

------
ax0n
The sun rises in the east.

